# Caja Cerrada doble 10" configuración Isobárica.



## detrakx (Sep 29, 2008)

Buenas colegas foreros hace un tiempo que no me paseaba por aquí. Hace unas semanas decidi armar una caja isobárica o configuración compuesta. tambien llamadas de otros modos. 

En fin tenía una potencia que había armado de 25 + 25W para un sub anterior. Solo Necesitaba los tranductores y armar la caja. Di con 2 parlantes de baja potencia pero con suspensión muy blanda y a un precio muy accesible.

El objetivo principal del diseño fue armar una caja de tamaño rasonable (no demasiado grande). Y que la caja sea cerrada o sea descartar el tubo de sintonía. A todo esto lograr lo máximo en respuesta en bajas frecuencias de trabajo.

El sistema esta formado por los siguientes componentes.

- Caja de aglomerado 18mm con estructura de listones de madera de 1"x1". y burletes con goma eva;
Volumen 62litros + unos 12litros aparentes por el material absorbente.

- x 2 Parlantes Ken brown 10" SSX-250L 20W RMS 
- Datos del parlante:

Fo= 30Hz
diametro eficaz= 20cm
Masa del cono= 25.3 gr
CMS= 0.0011131304 m5/N
CAS= 0.000001097502 m5/N
QMS= 1.9
QES = 0.57
QTS=0.44

- Potencia con TDA7265 (25+25W) 
- Fuente Lineal regulada con transformador de 24+24 / 1A
- Filtros activos de 12db/oct. con TL082 
- Buffer / Ajuste de ganancia / y EQ con TL082


- El ancho de banda del sistema es de 30HZ a 72HZ prácticamente una octava.
- LA frecuencia de corte de la caja Fc es de 40 HZ aplicando ecualizacion el nuevo Fc es de 30Hz.

- La principal ventaja de este sistema es que al utilizar esta configuracion con 2 tranductores se logra las mismas características que la de 1 transductor a diferencia que el volumen total de la caja es la mitad.

- Como desventaja es el uso de 2 transductores y el doble en manejo en potencia. Es un sistema de poca potencia Utilizando una fuente de 50W con suerte habra unos 35W a la salida. 

Como conclusion estoy satisfecho con el sonido logrado. es claro la caja no vibra y con suerte dentro de un recinto se puede logras unos 95 db a 35HZ estando a lado del la caja.

- Buenos saludos. y espero que sirva.


----------



## maxep (Oct 1, 2008)

wow estaria bueno  qeu expliques mas el funcionamiento y algun video para escuchar como suena. te felicito se ve muy prolijo tu trabajo.


----------



## detrakx (Oct 1, 2008)

El objetivo principal del diseño es obtener el maximo de respuesta en bajas frecuencias ya que es un subwoofer.  si tener en cuenta el rendimiento.

Te diría que es un sistema super deficiente a cambio de calidad sonora.
Cualquiera hubiera puesto los 2 parlantes mirando hacia adelante armas una caja de 80 litros. y le pones un tubo .. y tenes la misma respuesta en f y 3 db+ por tener 2 parlantes. mucho mas eficiente. 

Algunos diran che por que no le haces un tubo. No le hice un tubo por que el diseño pierde la gracia .. una caja cerrada tiene muy buena respuesta a transitorios. "picos instantáneos o de corta duracion " en cambio una caja reflex sacrifica transitorios por extender las bajas frecuencias. cuando perforas una caja esa se desinfla y el parlante queda menos amortiguado.
aparte de ello estos parlantes son de bajo manejo de potencia 20W rms. y muy pero muy blandos, que cuando los calculé no podía creer la compliancia .. que tenía, realmente un parlante blando. 
Al configurar de esta manera el sistema lo que se hace es que los parlantes acompañan el movimiento como que se ayudan mutuamente. y de esta manera la mayor ventaja es que el volumen obtenido en el diseño es = a la mitad.

En cuanto pueda grabar algo lo subo .. fijate que arriba deje la medición de respuesta en F de la caja .

saludos.


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Oct 1, 2008)

realmente yo no se nada de calculos, pero los parlantes puestos asi, no seria lo mismo uno de 40w.

Los parlantes estan en contrafase?


Muy linda tu caja loco. Saludos


----------



## detrakx (Oct 1, 2008)

Hola karapalida,
 No no es lo mismo esta configuración se logra con los 2 parlantes puestos fisicamente invertidos . por estar los conos enfrentados luego 1 de los 2 se le cambia la polaridad. Lógico sino se cancela totalmente.
El manejo de potencia es el doble y la eficiencia es igual  a la de 1 parlante con la mitad de potencia. O sea este sistema rinde lo mismo que 1 parlante con 20W. a Cambio de ello este sistema el volumen de la caja es la mitad. que el sitema de 1 parlante solo.

saludos.


----------



## dcmdcm (Oct 15, 2008)

Felicitaciones por tu proyecto, es para uso casero, no?. Como que me paracen complicaciones de mas el isobaric en aplicaciones donde no esta tan limitado el espacio para la caja. Pero aun asi buen proyecto.


----------



## maxep (Nov 28, 2008)

wow.. otra ves posteo aca. casi 6 meses dsps creo ajja . me compre 2 woofers iguales a los tuyos. buscaba datos . y encontre aca .  me encanta este foro !. gracias por los datos


----------



## detrakx (Nov 28, 2008)

hola max. que bueno vamos a poder charlar sobre los resultados ya que estamos hablando del mismo parlante. fijate ,, si utilizas el winISD para simular , fijate que es un parlante apto para caja cerradas, aparte una caja cerrada soporta mayores SPL a baja frecuencia que una con tubo por la amortiguación.

SI observas el programa te da 96litros para el diseño, pero hasta 50 litros el sistema es satisfactorio y el corte es de 50Hz. En ese rango varia practicamente el Q de la caja. Ya por debajo de los 40 litros varía la Fc cosa que no te conviene y el Q de la caja pasa a ser mayor con cierto rizado.

Tambien podes hacer un EQ (low shelving) para extender la respuesta por debajo de la Fc de la caja.


SAludos.


----------



## maxep (Nov 29, 2008)

hola te cuento. mira . yo enocntrre unos tw textil kenbrown baratos y muy buenos . en ken brown arg. los compre. esos tw erasn parte de un kit que se vendia antes de 3 vias.. que incluia el woofer ssx-250l-
en fin yo compre solo los tw que era lo unico interesante.. despues me compre unos medios de 5" campana cerrada, ahora me faltaban los woofers. estos kenbrown desaparecieron totalmente de todos lados.. . fui a la casa de audio de un amigo y me dijo que tenia un par de estos reparados a nuevos por un muy buen parlantero(el que trabaj con el ahce mas de 20 años, y se dedica a reparar holimar y audio hi end). eso me hizo confiar. aprate de ya conocer sus trabajos.. mi miedo era que ya no era el mismo parlante.pero cuando me lo probo . me llamo la sensibilidad del parlantes.. a bajo volumen y ael parlante largaba polvo.. y a volumen alto excursiona muy bine. sin tocar a fondo la bobina. por su muy buena construccion del parlante. asi que me convencieron y me los traje.. busque en google los datos y apareci aca . dnd ya habia posteado que me gustbaan antes de conocer los woofers ajja.
en fin. lo que tengo pensado hacer con estos woofers es un par de torres en fomra de piramide. como en el pdf que adjunto.. 
el tamaño de lacaja que voy a armar es de70l. asi que segun tus calculos esta perfecto. esta sinotizada a 34hz la caja.. estube probando los woofers. y al parecer estan como originales.. la fs es muy notable a los 30 hz. la excursion del cono. y su calidad.
por otro lado te paso los datos de la cjaa original de estos woofers ken brown que me los dieron en un folleto de esa epoca en ken brown argentina(inconseguibles datos )
todas son medidas externas:

jajaja. (pense que las habia perdido . despues de 1 hora encontre el folleto)
  gabinete 8" ken brown:
woofer 8"+medio 5"+tw domo 1"
rendimiento: 94db w/m
fabricado con mdf o aglomerado de 18mm.

medidas 8":
33cm de ancho,62 cm de alto, 26cm de profundidad.
 medidas 10":
35cm de ancho. 85 cm de alto, 35 cm de profundidad.
ambos gabinetes llevan el mismo tubo de sintonia de  7,5 cm de diametro y 10 cm de largo. sde ubica en el frente y abajo.
calcule y me 67l . en el de 10" :O wow mas de lo que me esperaba.. las torres que voy a armar son de 70l . ya que no le voy a hacer la division arriba para el midrange.
despues te cuento como me fue.
saludoss


----------



## detrakx (Nov 29, 2008)

Hola max: 
Que bueno que hayas conseguidos esos Tw yo los tengo también son los HT93 domo de seda 1" suenan muy bién y de precio accesible. 
La verdad que estos parlantes ya no quedan muchos, pero suerte que andan algunos dando vuelta.

Me gusto mucho el plano que subistes, ahora en un tiempito tengo que armar una columnas y esa pirámide no esta nada mal inlcuso ubicando bién la pendiente frontal se podría poner en fase los tranductores. 

Por otro lado. Yo no le haría un tubo a la pirámide con 70 Litros y ese parlante alcanza para tener bajos. Por las carácterísticas que tiene el parlante es mas conveniente usarlo en cajas cerradas.
Con un control de tonos o EQ podes ajustarlo a bajas frecuencias. 
Acordate que las cajas cerradas amortiguan mejor que las bass reflex y a la vez el parlante excursiona menos. Esto permite mayor manejo de SPL en bajas frecuencias. Y lo bueno que podes hacer cuando quieras la perforacíon. 
Es un consejo, lo demas por supuesto esta a tu discreción.

Suerte con el proyecto y despues nos contas que tal fue.

saludos,.


----------



## detrakx (Dic 1, 2008)

Hola max te dejo un video para que veas como suena el sub, fijate cuando le doy rosca como distorsiona  
EL test lo hice con señales seno de  40,50,63,80,100 Hz.

YouTube - Prueva Kenbrown SSX250L.avi

SAludos.


----------



## maxep (Dic 6, 2008)

jojojo chavonn definitvamente no es un parlante para sub bajos ..como sufre pobre cunado le das rosca. igualmente . seguro que despues de darle rosca asi no le pasa nada no? ya que en este parlante la bobina no toca el fondo no?.. ya me falta poco para terminar las torres. y me estoy enamorando de solo verlas jaja.. por que dices de arreglar la inclinacion en le frente y poner los parlantes en fase?
yo arme las torres tal cual en el plano solo que con mdf de 15mm. de espesor. el frente lo hice de 30mm . de espesor y le puse refuerzos internos a los bafles.- primero dudaba en hacerlas con la inclinacion pero despues de verlas armadas la inclinacion es muy pequeña y ubica a los parlantes directamente al oido. 
cuando las termine subo fotos.

pd: que es ese grafico de lineabilidad?


----------



## detrakx (Dic 7, 2008)

Hola max: EL sub funciona bien, pero es un parlante de poco manejo de potencia, a bajos SPL reponde pero cuando le metes potencia empieza a colorear. De ahi la alinealidad por distorcion que figura en la imagen que subi. La onda seno se convierte en una onda similar a la trinagular o diente de sierra.

Sobre la inclinación: 
Si observas los parlantes una vez montados (para el caso de tener el frente de la caja vertical , perpendicular al suelo) la bobina del TW esta mas cerca del punto de escucha sobre el eje horizontal , es decir al frente. Los medios y graves estan mas lejos. Esto es porque los imanes y bobinas son mas grandes. Si existe una diferencia de distancia entre las bobinas de los parlantes al punto de escucha es válido decir que hay diferencia de tiempo y por ende de fases. 
Para el caso de tu diseño, la inclinación en el frente compensa la diferencia de distancia de lo mencionado anteriormente.  Y eso es una ventaja del diseño. 

SAludos.


----------



## maxep (Dic 12, 2008)

intresante lo que comentas. yo por mi parte solo termine un solo bafle. con suerte en 2 dias tengo el otro terminado. luego tendre que armar el cross y amplificadores...
luego te cuento.


----------

